

The Mathematics Of Murder: Should A Robot Sacrifice Your Life To Save Two? 🔢🔪 - laserlemon
http://www.popsci.com/blog-network/zero-moment/mathematics-murder-should-robot-sacrifice-your-life-save-two

======
vparikh
The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few. Or the one.

